# Sterilizing cat while still giving milk to kittens



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to sterilize my cat, as i'm afraid she might get pregnant again. She's got 3 three month old kittens who, although they eat solid food, still nurse from their mother.

The vet has told me that before she can be sterilized, the milk must be gone, and that while she has got milk, the kittens will continue nursing. He gave me something to help the milk dry out and told me i had to separate the kittens from the mother for a week.

I'm just wondering if everything he told me is correct. I know i should trust the vet, but at the same time i've read somewhere that the cat can be sterilized only a couple of weeks after a litter has been born. I just want to know which of these two things are the most correct.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think either can be correct, however spaying a cat who has recently kittened is usually reserved for situations of TNR (Trap, Neuter, Release) ferals who must be spayed/neutered whenever the opportunity arrises. In a domestic cat I think the best course of action is to just keep her indoors to prevent any accidental breedings and have it done after the kittens have been weaned and gone to their new homes. Vets *prefer* to do it this way because it has less risks for the cat and recovery is much quicker with less problems.
heidi


----------

